# Do you leave a gun in your car usually?



## DennyCrane

Do you leave a gun in your car usually?


----------



## Baldy

*My Gun..*

Hey Denny. My gun is with me 24/7. When I get up in the morning, I put on my hip and when I go to bed at night, I put it under my pillow. Been that way for more than 40 years, but now they say I am legal because I got a plastic card with my picture on it. I don't worry to much about paper, plastic, or politics but I beleive in self defence.:smt071


----------



## P97

Baldy said:


> Hey Denny. My gun is with me 24/7. When I get up in the morning, I put on my hip and when I go to bed at night, I put it under my pillow. Been that way for more than 40 years, but now they say I am legal because I got a plastic card with my picture on it. I don't worry to much about paper, plastic, or politics but I beleive in self defence.:smt071


+1


----------



## tony pasley

Baldy said:


> Hey Denny. My gun is with me 24/7. When I get up in the morning, I put on my hip and when I go to bed at night, I put it under my pillow. Been that way for more than 40 years, but now they say I am legal because I got a plastic card with my picture on it. I don't worry to much about paper, plastic, or politics but I beleive in self defence.:smt071


+2 for me


----------



## Shipwreck

Well, I can see where some people may not be able to have it all the time, like when they are at work or something...


----------



## SuckLead

I am usually armed. Do I just leave guns in the car? No. If I happen to go someplace that doesn't allow firearms and I know I'll get caught (with my luck, that is always) then I put it under my seat reluctantly and make sure I am quick about doing what I need to do, then try to find a gun friendly place to do it next time. But I am too afraid of someone stealing one of my guns.


----------



## Charlie

There are those of us who work at a place where having a gun on you is illegal...........we don't have much choice if we want one with us most of the time.


----------



## Bob Wright

There are a few times when I can't carry a gun on my person, and I'll drop my S&W Model 442 into the console, but don't usually leave it there.

My son-in-law lives up in Ohio and kept a gun in his truck for awhile. The changing temperature caused condensation and, ultimately, rusting. He dropped that practice.

Bob Wright

P.S. Yeah, I know, he could have used a plastic or stainless steel gun.


----------



## Todd

It's in the car if I'm out and about and have to go into a place where no guns are allowed. When it's in the car it's in a little car safe.


----------



## Whittey

I keep a my handguns in my car just in case I need to take an emergency lunch at the range 


-=Whittey=-


----------



## Mdnitedrftr

If Im carrying it, it doesnt leave my hip, unless I have to use it. :mrgreen:


----------



## propellerhead

I'm not too clear on the difference between "No" and " Only when I am in the car (I take it out with me)". 

I carry a pistol almost always so it is with me when I am in the car. But when I leave my car, the pistol goes with me. So that's a No and Only when I am in the car (I take it out with me). In fact, I don't leave anything of value in my car.


----------



## TxPhantom

*In the car for now.....*

We've been through a long, hot & dry summer here in Texas. Carrying the guns I presently own is difficult wearing shorts & T shirt so I usually keep a gun in the car when out & about but remove it when I get home. It never stays in my car over night, even in the garage. 
As the weather cools I'll be carrying whenever I'm out. I'm also buying a S & W MP compact when they come out, a IWB Crossbreed holster and a Kangaroo chest band holster so I'll better prepared next summer. 
My wife works in a building where guns are prohibited entirely. Even the security guards are unarmed. Some security! The security guards know she has a Texas CHL and come to her for advise about guns. She has two guns (one S & W 642 for ccw & another 9mm Baby Eagle for the car) in the car at work but has to rely on pepper spray between the building and the car. Civilian pepper spray is not too strong but I guess better than nothing.


----------



## denfoote

My truck's been stolen and recovered twice!!
I don't leave anything of value in it...anytime!!


----------



## BerettaMan

My weapon is always either on my hip or under my pillow.


----------



## john doe.

I have had to take the gun off my hip and leave it in the car when I went into my kids school. I’m not comfortable doing that but I suppose it would be more comfortable than a six by eight jail cell.


----------



## scooter

tnoisaw said:


> I have had to take the gun off my hip and leave it in the car when I went into my kids school. I'm not comfortable doing that but I suppose it would be more comfortable than a six by eight jail cell.


Gunsafe under the seat,works good for Post office and such. Lets ya breathe a little when you HAVE to leave it in the truck(or car) 
I NEVER leave one in the truck overnite or extended periods,only short preiods Like getting licenses renewed and the post office.


----------



## john doe.

I should look into the gun safe. I don't have to do it often but it would feel better knowing it was safer. No pun intended.


----------



## 2cam2go

I voted "NO" but I would NEVER leave a handgun in a vehicle. NO WAY!


----------



## scooter

2cam2go said:


> I voted "NO" but I would NEVER leave a handgun in a vehicle. NO WAY!


So you would leave it at home if you had to go to traffic court,or the post office,etc, where it would do you NO good at all?


----------



## OneTimeSucker

*Guns in Cars*

I picked up two of these:
Handgun Storage Safe.
They are not exactly Fort Knox but the price is right and it will stop a smash and grab car thief from getting his or her hands on your weapons. I would never leave a gun in a car overnight. The thought of some skell using my guns for no good would keep me up at night.


----------



## tekhead1219

Todd said:


> It's in the car if I'm out and about and have to go into a place where no guns are allowed. When it's in the car it's in a little car safe.


+1...same here. Bolted one under the rear seat of my pickup. When I'm at work, or anywhere else that it illegal to carry, that's where it goes. Other than that, it's always with me in or out of the car (truck).:smt023


----------



## Cybertoad

I need one because of where I work , but it's not allowed in the building however.
Very interesting concept for me.


----------



## PT92MJ

I currently do not concealed carry so I answered no. The law here in my area is rather interesting because a new law that went into effect in late May now says carrying a weapon in your car is the same thing as carrying in your home. The car is considered an extension of your home. However, since I don't carry concealed, it is really not that big of a deal to take my gun with me since it would have to stay in the car anyway.


----------



## TxPhantom

PT92MJ said:


> I currently do not concealed carry so I answered no. The law *here in my area *is rather interesting because a new law that went into effect in late May now says carrying a weapon in your car is the same thing as carrying in your home. The car is considered an extension of your home. However, since I don't carry concealed, it is really not that big of a deal to take my gun with me since it would have to stay in the car anyway.


Where is "here in my area"?


----------



## 4X4SNEAK

Yes, I keep a 226 in my pick-up and a S&W 15 in my Wife's Tahoe. I am full-time Guard and cannot carry on base. My wife works for DOJ and cannot carry in her work area-Court.


----------



## jump15vc

i leave it in the car while im at class or on campus as its a bit illegal


----------



## falchunt

I voted only when I am in the car, but I don't carry mine _yet_. I will be getting my ccw, and when I do, I do not have any safe method of leaving it in the car (such as a car safe) so I would not leave it in the vehicle under those conditions. Everyone should have a great deal of responsibility for their weapons, and absolutely no trust towards others when it comes to handguns. I would rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## dosborn

I keep my Taurus 85ss tucked between my seat and the center console, it stays there unless it's bath time or things are looking harry. I can carry at work (Sig P250 compact .45) but I usually keep it in my desk, unless I have to fire someone that day, then I keep IWB at 11 o'clock (left handed) :buttkick:


----------



## mstiii

*Guns at School*



tnoisaw said:


> I have had to take the gun off my hip and leave it in the car when I went into my kids school. I'm not comfortable doing that but I suppose it would be more comfortable than a six by eight jail cell.


I work at you kid's school (different state) and leave my gun in the truck. I guess I need a gun safe in the vehicle. I carry everywhere. Since I work at a school, I carry off body (with a shoulder bag). I have to leave it in the truck at work and it bugs me to no end that I work at a "gun free zone".


----------



## oldphart

It is illegal to do so in Connecticut. You must have control of your weapon at all times unless you have a gun safe secured to the vehicle, for example, bolted to the floor of the trunk.


----------



## TerryGecko

I always have mine in my EDC bag.


----------



## bent21606

it could be nice to be able to keep a gun in your car


----------



## Sonny Boy

*Usps*

I leave it in the car only if I go in the USPS or other Federal Building.


----------



## chris441

> Originally Posted by PT92MJ View Post
> I currently do not concealed carry so I answered no. The law here in my area is rather interesting because a new law that went into effect in late May now says carrying a weapon in your car is the same thing as carrying in your home. The car is considered an extension of your home. However, since I don't carry concealed, it is really not that big of a deal to take my gun with me since it would have to stay in the car anyway.





TxPhantom said:


> Where is "here in my area"?


Not sure where he is but in GA its the same way. If you don't have a permit you can carry in your home, car, and owned business.


----------



## SIGness

I never leave my weapon in a vehicle, unless I'm going into a place where firearms are prohibited. Hospitals, and federal building and the likes. When and if that applies, my firearm stays in the vehilcle and the mags go with me. If my weapon is to be compromised by some thug compromising my vehicle, they won't be able to use it immediately.


----------



## tateb24

Firearm follows me everywhere I go, never leave one unattended unless it is in the safe


----------



## Old Padawan

yes. Usually it is on my beltline, sometimes in a shoulder holster...


----------



## jimtem

Im a new gun owner and haven't got a conceal and carry permit yet but our local law allows us to have a concealed gun in the car. Ive left my gun in the car a few times but I worry about it the entire time. I plan to get a gun safe but haven't found a good one yet.

I have seen a few that attach to a cable which I guess would stop most thieves http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-BIO-Biometr...ultDomain_2?hash=item1c0d1e2e12#ht_3775wt_954

I wonder how easy it is to cut these cables http://cgi.ebay.com/Large-Car-Gun-P...ultDomain_0?hash=item4a9912ffc7#ht_1737wt_732


----------



## dondavis3

I've gotten to where I always carry a Ruger LCP in my front pocket ...

But I have a S&W 40 cal in one vehicle and a .45 in the other vehicle.


----------



## Freedom1911

My gun is on me when I am in the car. And on me when I leave it. CCW


----------



## RevDerb

The only time that I usually leave it in the car is when I go into the post office or hospital.


----------



## sheepdog

4X4SNEAK said:


> Yes, I keep a 226 in my pick-up and a S&W 15 in my Wife's Tahoe. I am full-time Guard and cannot carry on base. My wife works for DOJ and cannot carry in her work area-Court.


...how do you servicemen get away with driving on/off base with one in the truck? I had to leave mine off base when I went to see my sons...?


----------



## Martywj

Yes, I leave it locked in one of the pistol vaults made for vehicles with a cable. I carry every day, but I am not allowed to carry at work on company property. I even park my vehicle off property.


----------



## pic

Always keep a backup in the car, If I can not bring my carry gun to where ever i'm going then I'll leave it in the car . That makes two guns in the car. Ignore signs in public places that forbid guns or weapons unless there is a metal detector.
If you are leaving the house and know you will not be able to carry then you must leave it in the vehicle. Otherwise you will not have your handgun when you return home and encounter an intruder in your home.
And always keep your weapons inaccessible to intruders while you are not at home


----------



## 4X4SNEAK

Sheepdog, I have to submit a letter, signed by my Commander, to Security Forces. We are allowed to have three firearms on the letter. I have two pistols and my trap gun-Browning Citori XT.

The vehicle must be locked while on base and the gun cannot be loaded.


----------



## TripleTapWarrior

*Gun in my Car - Not Usually!*

Hello All...

You know, in some neighbohoods it's probably good to leave a gun in your car (NOT)...

Well, I'm sure your vehicle would like to stay armed at all times in some of those neighborhoods, right? (Just Kidding)

Unfortunately, this depends on location, location, location, or who's jurisdiction you are in...Right?

Mine stays on my side, with a second one in the vehicle, that is unless I am in Canada or Mexico...

Which brings about a new meaning to "NO CARRY"... Unless on assignment!

Stay Safe, Train Safe,

Dan - TripleTapWarrior


----------



## TripleTapWarrior

*Geographical or Business Locations can make this a problem!*

Hello All,

Both geographical locations, as well as job locations can make this difficult for those who carry. As we all know, there are many employers who do not even want a firearm on their property, and stored in the respective employees vehicles.

And then again, what about the businesses who post a no-firearm on premises sign?

Vehicle storage or carry anyway?

Stay Safe, Train Safe

Dan - TripleTapWarrior


----------



## cougartex

No, I never leave a gun in the car.


----------



## Handgun World

I used to leave one in vehicle all the time, but recently stopped doing that. Now it's with me all the time. I do have a holster that fits between the seat and the console, so for a long trip, it rides there.


----------



## Jiu-jitsu fighter

I am in the sometimes category. I never leave in in my truck over night or when I am in places that I can carry it. My wife likes to go out to eat in some places that serve alcohol. Well my permit still doesnt let me carry into that building. So what I do is I put the mags and ammo in my pockets. Through the cable lock through the gun, then lock it in the glove box. 

The other night we had gone to a booksore that doesnt allow conceal carry. So I had to lock my gun up in the glove box so I proceeded to go about it like that. On our way out walking toward the parking garage a guy that looked homeless started staggering and walking towards us. Well I hated that I had to go through so much work to get to the gun and get it ready. When he seen me get my keys open the glove box the get my magazine out and load the gun he took off.


----------



## sigsas68

the only time i leave it in the truck is when i have to go into a anti gun place. Then it gets locked in lock box that is fastened under my seat.


----------



## pic

Jiu-jitsu fighter said:


> I am in the sometimes category. I never leave in in my truck over night or when I am in places that I can carry it. My wife likes to go out to eat in some places that serve alcohol. Well my permit still doesnt let me carry into that building. So what I do is I put the mags and ammo in my pockets. Through the cable lock through the gun, then lock it in the glove box.
> 
> The other night we had gone to a booksore that doesnt allow conceal carry. So I had to lock my gun up in the glove box so I proceeded to go about it like that. On our way out walking toward the parking garage a guy that looked homeless started staggering and walking towards us. Well I hated that I had to go through so much work to get to the gun and get it ready. When he seen me get my keys open the glove box the get my magazine out and load the gun he took off.


Was there a metal detector at the bookstore or do they pat you down for concealed weapons?


----------



## WV boy

My gun goes with me everywhere except where I can't carry, then it's locked in the glove box. All other times it's laying in the seat beside me covered by a shirt or on me.


----------



## ElMar

For you guys with lock boxes in your vehicles, what is the best one or kind?

Are the bolt in floor type better than cable ones???

I want to purchase something soon but don't want any made in in china junk.

This one says Made in USA, any good?
http://www.aacfi.com/products/secureit.php

:smt1099


----------



## VietVet68

Hey DennyCrain,

Great question-but I live in Michigan and I would never leave my gun in my car. I do have one of those car seat holsters and on a long trip I just stick my EDC in there until we get where we're going.
If you're collecting this data for some purpose it would be interesting if you got a wall map of U.S.A. and put in a green pin in the state from which you get positive answers. Do the same thing for negative responses only and use red pins for them.
I will bet $ to donuts that you'll see many, many "Yes" responses in states like Texas and surrounding areas. In the state I live in you would likely see way more "no's" than "yes's".
Jack


----------



## VietVet68

ElMar said:


> For you guys with lock boxes in your vehicles, what is the best one or kind?
> 
> Are the bolt in floor type better than cable ones???
> 
> I want to purchase something soon but don't want any made in in china junk.
> 
> This one says Made in USA, any good?
> http://www.aacfi.com/products/secureit.php
> 
> :smt1099


ELMar,
I have 3 of those steel portable safes and I use them but not how you probably would. My EDC is a Glock 19 but my other guns are in those portable safes, and those safes go in my home safe. As for using the portable one's in my car, they don't work around my driver's seat due to all the wiring bundles under the seat, besides that why would you want your gun locked up, you might need it. But I do understand where you're coming from, and my solution was to buy one of those car seat holsters so when I'm driving I just let it rest in there. It's much easier to get my gun from there than from my holster, sitting down.
And, BTW, I would never drill holes in the floor pan of my car, it's just not necessary despite what the safe salesmen say.

Just my 2 cents-Good Luck
Jack


----------



## ElMar

VietVet68 said:


> ELMar,
> I have 3 of those steel portable safes and I use them but not how you probably would. My EDC is a Glock 19 but my other guns are in those portable safes, and those safes go in my home safe. As for using the portable one's in my car, they don't work around my driver's seat due to all the wiring bundles under the seat, besides that why would you want your gun locked up, you might need it. But I do understand where you're coming from, and my solution was to buy one of those car seat holsters so when I'm driving I just let it rest in there. It's much easier to get my gun from there than from my holster, sitting down.
> And, BTW, I would never drill holes in the floor pan of my car, it's just not necessary despite what the safe salesmen say.
> 
> Just my 2 cents-Good Luck
> Jack


Agreed, I'm thinking more like a situation where I can't carry, like work or hospital or something. Also I have two young kids so piece of mind if I did have to leave in the car is priceless. Better safe than.... well you know.


----------



## VietVet68

ElMar said:


> Agreed, I'm thinking more like a situation where I can't carry, like work or hospital or something. Also I have two young kids so piece of mind if I did have to leave in the car is priceless. Better safe than.... well you know.


I understand what you're dealing with, we had 3 kids and now we have 5 grandkids so when they come over everything is locked and double locked.
Criminals usually go to work with their tools and the cable for the car safe wouldn't be a problem for them but if it was bolted down that may do the job but as I said earlier I wouldn't drill holes in my floor pan. I'm certain you'll find the answer soon.
Jack


----------



## MitchellB

It ask "usually," and I answered "no" because usually I don't leave a gun in the car, but sometimes I do. If I don't want to wear it into where ever I'm going I'll lock it in the car. I have also left a spare gun locked in the car occasionally for long periods, but I stopped doing that. In this neighborhood, I do not feel comfortable doing it anymore.


----------



## sig225

I will sometimes leave it in the car, depending on the type of establishment I'm entering, and it's safe their, due to my vehicle type. If I was worried about it be stolen, I probably shouldn't be in that area to begin with ........ :draw:


----------



## von buck

I only leave it in the car when I go to the gym. 
I have a handicap plaque so I park right in front of the club and can see my car through the window.
The only time I don't carry is when I visit my girlfriend in Ma. 

Andy


----------



## bayhawk2

I don't leave a gun in my vehicle full time.Temperature ,humidity,grandkids,etc.
I also am restricted due to going through security gates where I work.
At work I can't carry,nor bring a firearm on the property.
The security guards do randomly check your vehicle.Thanks to 9/11.
I will put my conceal carry gun in the console when in a non-carry area.
Such as courthouses and other restricted areas.
I also will put a pistol in a handy place while going on a trip.
*I think a lot of this issue is based on ones lifestyle.*


----------



## Tuefelhunden

Old thread but interesting. My brother had 2 Sig's stolen on two separate occasions and locations out of his car several years back. Didn't learn his lesson after the first one I guess. Car break-in's are rather prevalent in my state regardless of location generally speaking. After that I decided not for me unless I'm in there with it. Unless my guns are stored at home they go were I go. Days I need to go some were that I cannot carry (federal or state buildings, banks, etc.) it's a blade only day but that is fortunately a rare day. Depending on the law, individual situations and risk tolerance one has to make up there own minds about this one. Knock on wood in 42 years, 19 of which carrying, I've never had a weapon stolen and don't intend to start.


----------

